
At least now we know why Color really got that funding - ChrisArchitect
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2011/03/25/color-digging
======
flyt
Don't worry, if Apple acquires them (like they did their last company, Lala)
then Gruber will suddenly realize how revolutionary the idea is.

~~~
raganwald
Do you have a refutation for the articles's words? Or is this simply an _Ad
Hominem_? Compare and contrast to
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2370547>, which is just as scornful but
also logical.

~~~
danilocampos
I'm with you, but stand by my claim that if Adam Lisagor had shot an ad for
Color, Gruber's tone would be entirely different.

Here's another post about a photo-taking application earlier this week:

<http://daringfireball.net/linked/2011/03/22/everyday>

~~~
raganwald
Interesting, however I would point out that Gruber isn't reviewing the app,
he's reviewing the founder's quoted claim that the app is a data collection
play.

Personally, I disagree with Gruber: Facebook and Foursquare seem to be
evidence that people will gladly give up their personal data in exchange for a
"social" experience. But whether Gruber is right or wrong is not the point I
was responding to, it's whether Gruber would hypothetically like the app if it
was hypothetically bought by Apple.

This is irrelevant to what he's saying now. Even if he does like everything
Apple does and does hate everything Apple doesn't do, appealing to his bias is
the textbook definition of an Ad Hominem:

    
    
      An ad hominem, short for argumentum ad hominem,
      is an attempt to link the validity of a premise
      to a characteristic or belief of the opponent
      advocating the premise.
    

If he's wrong, we can attack his argument directly. How can we have a
meaningful discussion about what he _might_ say if some hypothetical future
acquisition takes place? Worse, what if he's _right_ now and would be wrong if
he did change his mind after some hypothetical future acquisition?

In that case, dismissing him because of his bias might rob us of a valuable
insight.

~~~
baddox
flyt's comment is not an _ad hominem_ argument, because flyt is not trying to
link the validity of the premise (that Color's funding was the result of their
data mining potential) to a characteristic of its advocate (Gruber's pattern
of Apple apologetics).

In fact, the way I read flyt's comment is that flyt actually agrees with
Gruber, but is predicting that if Apple were to have something to do with
Color, Gruber's cynicism would disappear.

Unless I'm misunderstanding flyt, this was in no way an _ad hominem_ argument.

~~~
ellyagg
Ah, these "that's not ad hominem" comments you read in every single thread
that points out ad hominem get so tiresome.

It most certainly is ad hominem. The premise of Gruber's post is approximately
that, based on the latest information we're learning about it, there's
something distasteful about Color or its value proposition to consumers. The
original commenter seeks to discredit Gruber's implied argument by suggesting
he's an Apple apologist, that his industry analysis is not based on facts at
hand but by inherent biases. This is right in the sweet spot of ad hominem.
Just read the first few paragraphs of the Wikipedia entry on ad hominem to
confirm.

Regardless, it's certainly poor form and disappointing to see so highly
upvoted.

~~~
metellus
Except he's not trying to discredit Gruber. He's pointing out that Gruber is
able to be unbiased because the product isn't owned by Apple.

~~~
ThomPete
Huh? So when the product is owned by Apple he is unbiased?

~~~
lotharbot
No. The opposite of this.

~~~
shasta
Converse

~~~
marshray
I love you guys.

(You really should do "Who's on first?" sometime. :-)

------
mrshoe
I remember attending a Startup School talk wherein Max Levchin explained that
Slide wasn't a "pimp my MySpace" company, but rather a data mining company
using MySpace widgets as the trojan horse. So, Nguyen isn't the first serial
entrepreneur to receive loads of funding based on his reputation and attempt
to exploit the trend du jour to mine data from the masses.

We all saw how well that worked out for Slide. My guess is that Color will see
a similar fate. It's unlikely you'll build a great social photo sharing
application if that's not your primary focus.

~~~
cft
Max still made about $40M personally on Slide. The real loser in that
acquisition is Google. I think the VC scene in the Silicon Valley is becoming
more and more screwed up (becoming more resume/track record, rather than
innovative product focused), and the Silicon Valley will pay dearly for this.

~~~
nir
That's what happens in a hype-driven market - when startups aren't expected to
make real money (eg Twitter's evaluations vs income) decisions are made based
on hype, which is influenced by track record, celebrity status, media
attention etc.

All publicity is good publicity for Color right now and following Slide's lead
is exactly what it's meant to do.

------
Batsu
Although Gruber is summing it up based on a developer's words, they do state
this ridiculous data collection in their privacy policy (which is an implied
agreement, based on your downloading of the app).

<http://color.com/privacy>

\--

We also collect pictures, videos, comments, and actions you take through the
App (“Content”), and information on your location. When our App is active,
your Device provides periodic updates to our server of your location, which
allows us to show you fresh Content based upon where you are at that moment.
We share your Content with others. Sharing Content publicly with others from
different locations is what this App is about. If you find this objectionable,
please consider not using our App or Site.

~~~
pclark
That seems like a remarkably clear and fair privacy policy.

------
thezilch
How long before Color becomes Chat Roulette? What protections are children
afforded where the content is not "personally identifiable?"

And how long after that before Apple drops Color from their App Store?

~~~
sorbus
I've been wondering about that for a while. The application is vulnerable to
GPS spoofing (you can get your phone to tell it that you are somewhere you
aren't), and while all the stuff it does to identify location (amount of
light, listening to sound) is nifty, it can surely be defeated. How long will
it be until hardcore pornography fills the feed at some major event? Or spam
images, asking the reader to visit a site?

~~~
endergen
There are some good PGP type filtersnyouncould do. The more pictures of
yourself you take the more likely you are who you claim. You can't reuse an
visual identity very well because you can't be in two places at once. If
strangers are constantly taking pictures with you then that adds to the
validity of your identity.

So GPS spoofing would allow you to flood some area with a feed but for how
long, you need to fake so many things. And you won't get connected to someone
unless they mutually take a photo.

It's very clever in it's ability to naturally prevent cheating. Which brings
us back to why it's so creepy.

I'm not gonna lie. I'm too much of a futurist to not think the data it
collects isn't gonna be freaking powerful/cool.

~~~
lurker14
Why don't you try that last sentence again without so many negatives, and see
if you don't like it less?

~~~
endergen
Ha, thanks for the tips.

------
anigbrowl
I feel so prescient now: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2366765>

Seriously, I think people are seriously overthinking the photo sharing aspect.
That's just the first thing they could think of that seemed like it would have
mass appeal, but I imagine the company has little to no interest in private
photos or in tracking individual users.

Here's how I see the possible future applications. You go somewhere and use
your phone en route. Your phone knows approximately where you are and have
been recently with a fair degree of detail. Rather than uploading that
information to a server and scaring people away from using it, it listens to a
stream of numbers from a server, which represent various different location
and/or environmental criteria. The phone matches these with what it knows
about itself based on where you've taken it, as if it were playing bingo.
Every so often it gets a good match, and then uses that as a hash to look up a
particular commercial message - one that has a high probability of being
relevant to the owner of the phone based on where they are, where they're
going, or where they have an established trail.

So you're traveling up the escalator in a shopping mall, when suddenly your
phone shrugs (tm). What is it? That obscure thing you like and searched for
last week is in a store 2 minutes walk away. Hardly anyone buys those, so if
you go there in the next hour they'll give you 20% off; otherwise it goes back
to the wholesaler.

~~~
tenaciousJk
Agreed 100%

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2370501>

------
d_r
Not to bring pop culture to HN, but this "photo data mining" reminds me of the
ultrasound/sonic contraption in "The Dark Knight" that collected visuals on
everyone in the city.

What I find fascinating about Color, though, is that I can open the app in
downtown Palo Alto and actually see photos of startups nearby, peoples'
lunches, offices, whiteboards, window views, and so on. Mobile/GPS-based
photography is an idea that has been tried in the past, but seemed to have
never taken off due to lack of traction. Surely too early to tell, but perhaps
the high publicity attracted here will actually make it possible for this one?

~~~
calloc
As a company owner I'd be afraid that people are taking pictures with product
ideas and information on whiteboards which is leaking internal information and
documentation...

~~~
cydonian_monk
That was exactly my first thought. I was just ready to go home when the $41MM!
news made the rounds and decided to check out the app before the commute. When
it asked me to take a profile picture I had trouble finding an angle that
didn't include a shot or reflection of my whiteboard (among other things), so
I took a picture of my nose.

If Color takes off, and is used carelessly, it could become the single
greatest social engineering weapon ever made. Who needs to sneak into your
competition's office when you can just get within 150 meters and fire up an
app. I would expect more secure organizations to outright ban it.

~~~
alexqgb
There's another possibility: simply using Color becomes a out-and-out dick
move, like smoking indoors. The investment turns to ash because the product is
(rightly) viewed as toxic.

The thing about FB is that it was useful and nice. It brought a circle of
people who you knew but had lost sight of back into the realm of visibility,
which - as it turned out - was something a lot of people really liked. Only
after it had reached critical mass did the privacy aspect start becoming a
concern.

Color, on the other hand, doesn't seem to do anything truly new AND
beneficial. At the same time, the privacy issue (read: creep factor) is
immediately obvious. Also, unlike FB - which relied on Ivy league students to
be early adopters - Color seems to be going after a very different group of
people for initial validation. And those people are rapidly concluding that
this thing is an odious turd of the very first order.

------
FirstHopSystems
Wow. Is anyone still surprised that social networks do this? Really? "Oh! so
that's what they are really doing?, Aha!' I would think that's has been
established as the status quo for a awhile now.

a 42$ million investment, I would be curious about any thoughts on how a
company would make a profit from that investment. Other than selling
information about it's users.

I think the gotcha would be "Oh the company is NOT selling customer
information!" So that's how they are doing it. This article seems like they
just uncovered some new revelation.

------
neutronicus
Just what I've been saying...

And if the data mining stuff is good, they don't even need you to download
their trojan horse. They can just license the tech to Facebook and leverage
their installed base.

EDIT: Perhaps Twitter is the best fit as a licensee - huge installed base on
smart phones, and apparently can't data mine their way out of a wet paper bag,
if the #dickbar fiasco is any indication.

------
lowglow
One shouldn't forget about exif data on images.

~~~
eps
Are EXIF tags added by the iOS when taking a picture? Or by the app calling
the camera API after the photo is taken? I would guess it's latter.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
UIImagePickerController, which is used to take photos, does not return EXIF
data. Apparently, it is possible to hack around this limitation, but Apple
doesn't take too kindly to this sort of behavior.

~~~
vegashacker
Does it matter though? The iOS app already asks to get your location
information. It's that same location info that would go into the putative EXIF
tag, so Color already has the info. Or is there something else in EXIF that
would be relevant in this case?

~~~
aaronbrethorst
The user may have agreed to let the Camera app access their GPS data, but
refused to let your app access their GPS data. For the case of Color, no it's
not relevant. For the question posed by the (G?)GP, I think it is.

------
tenaciousJk
Actually, I think it will be much worse than that. Think: location based
advertising. In order to use color you have to allow GPS for the app and,
optionally, push-notifications. A perfect combo for pushing ads when you're
within X range, etc.

I sent a tweet to them yesterday, but got no response.
<https://twitter.com/#!/tenaciousJk/status/51033367050846208>

edit: _group response to the below_

No geo-ad platform has this low barrier to entry with this high of an
incentive. Simply snap a pic and it's recorded and you're "checked in" _if you
will_. You're doing something you _want_ to be doing: recording your event,
people you're with, etc. With 4S and Gowalla you have to want to check-in.
_Checking in_ is the app - not recording your memory by way of a
picture/video. Sharing pictures is _the biggest_ social app on the web.

~~~
minalecs
um foursquare already sort of does this, go to the places tab, and it shows
you how many specials are nearby.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Presumably Color inc. are doing some visual processing to read brands from
images too and to possibly establish demographics?

------
bch
What a lame commentary. He's surprised why? What about google search, gmail,
facebook and twitter? When the "product" is free, _YOU_ are the product.

~~~
KSS42
Gruber's point is that the CEO should not have tried to justify the value of
their product by pointing out the data mining aspect. It is not good PR.

(BTW, Gruber blogged the "you are the product" last Sept.)
<http://daringfireball.net/linked/2010/09/11/reece-iad>

~~~
alphabeat
"Gruber did it" is the new "Simpsons did it"?

------
sequalia
How much time we need to understand, that the big business is surveillance of
human resources (google, facebook). There always be a ton of cash for data
mining and selling it to governments, political parties, advertising companies
etc. If governments try to do it, its a privacy problem. But when corporations
put a cool, color(ful), free app, you will give them your data, they can sell
it. And its perfectly legal. Thats why they have all the money. But you are
decision maker. And only by conscious action and wise choice you can make
difference. Big elites(politicians,corporations,big investors) listen only in
two cases, when they loose money, and when they are afraid for their life.

------
danberger
No one has mentioned their business model (page 3 of the interview). Basically
they expect venues to pay for the ability to know the names of their frequent
customers so that they could be greeted... but I thought they don't collect
personal info.

~~~
alexqgb
And what color is bullshit?

------
konop
To actually get the data they are going to mine, people have to actually use
the thing. This is where I think color will fail... plus they spell colour
wrong! (sent from Canada)

~~~
ghshephard
shephard-mba13:~ shephard$ for x in color.com colour.com; do echo $x; dig
+short $x; done

    
    
      color.com
      50.17.223.168
      50.17.223.164
      colour.com
      50.17.223.168
      50.17.223.164

~~~
wulczer
Or even:

    
    
      ~$ for x in colo{,u}r.com; do echo $x; dig +short $x; done

~~~
nikcub
or just:

    
    
        $ host color.com; host colour.com

------
Apocryphon
I rewatched The Social Network. I just realized that Timberlake's final rant
as Sean Parker in that film was essentially the premise of Color.com- to wit:

"The next transformative development, a picture-sharing application. A place
where you view pictures that coincide with your social life. It is the true
digitalization of real life. You don't just go to a party anymore. You go to a
party with a digital camera, and then your friends relive the party online.
And tagging."

~~~
joshu
Did he really mention tagging? Woot.

~~~
rudiger
I think he meant tagging people's photos (with their names), not del.icio.us-
style tagging.

------
alexqgb
Odious creep factor aside, they deserve credit for securing both color.com and
colour.com.

It's just amazing what you can do with $41mm, right?

~~~
mryall
It's interesting that they don't have their company name anywhere on the page
except in small text in the footer. Also, even on colour.com the page title is
still 'Color'. If it were my site, I'd be redirecting colour.com to color.com.
(And swimming in pools of money.)

------
toddmorey
The tech explains the funding, but I still question whether Color will be
widely used. I'm thinking Segway: amazing technology that didn't translate
into an experience people enjoyed / wanted enough for mass adoption. This is
why Apple does so well: they get both the technology and the experience right.

------
twidlit
Color is not the sonic scanning mobile device in Dark Knight, it was the
multi-lens visual scanner Lucius Fox threatened to quit over and self-
destructed when they found Joker.

Bruce Wayne is Nguyen and we are Lucius Fox, but in this case there is no
Joker to catch.

~~~
oldstrangers
Money is the joker in this case.

------
Splines
(from the linked article):

> _Then it will select the best picture_ and put it to the top of the photo
> feeds of people most interested in that image (like fans at the ballpark)

Great idea, but I don't think I've ever seen a description be so hand-wavey.
You might as well put "Then some magic happens" there. Some details on how
this happens (face recognition? social voting? views?) would be nice.

edit: I guess I should RTFA. It's still really high level, but later in the
article Nguyen explains that they use views to measure photo quality.

------
gumbo
What kind of a shock. The color app is unsuable, the user experience is the
worst i ever had with an app. That's beein said, if data mining is there
"goal", then i suspect they fail because when your goal is expressed in this
way not in a way that match "user's" goal then you're going to fail. Google
never said: "Hey our project i about collecting as much informations on people
as we can". There goal is to satisfy some needs of their users.

On the other hand i need to say i was shocked to read what Color was about
because it was so close to my start-up gold "idea" (don't ask what? :-) ). But
more the time pass more i feel their project is so far of what we'd be doing.

I whish they understand that they can't succeed in this way, they can collect
user's data like all those social networks does, but in exchange they need to
provide something in exchange.

------
allanchao
It's interesting that in a different article, I think it's Sequoia that said
something along the lines of "something as revolutionary as this comes around
once a decade. It's the next Google".

Seems like the goal of color is to aggregate vast amounts of real world data,
like the Google of physical life.

~~~
joebananas
They really said that? That's just utterly delusional in a Wired on push as
the future stylee.

Anyways, to get at that real world data they crave, they're gonna need tons of
users, and if they ever get even one tenth of a percent of what Google has I'd
be shocked.

~~~
jimboyoungblood
The hyperbole around Color sorta reminds me of another revolutionary product
from a decade ago:

<http://www.usatoday.com/tech/news/2001/12/03/here-it-is.htm>

~~~
sandstrom
Segaway Tycoon dies driving of a cliff on his Segway:
[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1315518/Segway-
tycoo...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1315518/Segway-tycoon-Jimi-
Heselden-dies-cliff-plunge-scooters.html)

~~~
balbaugh
Not the actual inventor, but man who purchased Segway therefrom.

------
MarinaMartin
If you ignore the photo-sharing capability for a moment, it sounds like
they're trying to create a more accurate alternative to GPS. In the 1700s
Britain awarded about £100,000 in "Longitude prize" money to people who
contributed to the development of [accurate] longitude. I tried to figure out
what that is in today's pounds and found a calculator that said it's
£147,000,000.00 today. So if Color really can create an alternative to GPS for
$41 million, it would be cheaper than what it cost to develop longitude :)

No idea if they can actually pull this off, but thought the Longitude Prize
story is cool (thank you, "Stuff You Should Know" podcast, for mentioning it
earlier this year).

------
felix0702
There will always be people who will post pictures publicly at different
places. (similar to Youtube) There will always be people who will check out
who are the crowds in different places. (similar to Youtube) With almost every
phone being equipped with camera in the future, there will be even more
pictures than video stored in Youtube. They probably will let you find people
who have similar interests in each location. When they have a huge stored
pictures and people's location preferences, I am sure they'll have ways to
generate revenues. If college kids love and often use this application, they
should have a chance (I think). Otherwise, ...

------
ngsayjoe
I uninstalled it the moment I realized i can't remove my photo from the app. I
guess it will be stored permanently public in Color.

(Yes, you can slide the photo left to remove it, but it'd still show up in my
stream!)

~~~
rbarooah
It did eventually disappear from the stream for me, and for me, it look as
though there was nobody else around to see it!

~~~
ngsayjoe
Hmmm, maybe the removed photo doesn't reflect in the stream real-time (but
will eventually) ... i may give it another try.

------
Jabbles
They got the funding because the investors think there's a small but non-zero
chance that Color will become "the next twitter/facebook". The ROI could be
100 fold.

This is _almost_ the opposite strategy to Yuri Milner, who is spreading his
bets out over many companies. However, this strategy is no less valid. I say
_almost_ because the investors can make many (tens of) bets this size and
still succeed in making money.

~~~
jallmann
Yes. It's possible that Color could see a 100x return. It's also possible Mitt
Romney will be president of the US in 2016. I think the odds are about the
same for both.

Yuri Milner's strategy makes far more sense. Where is the hedging of risk by
putting $40 million in a single company that's still seed stage at best?

~~~
Jabbles
Your comment isn't helpful if you don't provide a value. I'm not interested
enough in the politics of the American Republican party to gauge whether you
think it is < or > 1%.

As for one strategy making more sense, you cannot simply assert that when you
have no numbers to back that up.

You cannot hedge a single bet by definition. Clearly the hedging of risk takes
place in the other investments of the companies Bain Capital, Sequoia, and
Silicon Valley Bank.

I have no inside knowledge of what Color is doing, nor do I think it's
particularly likely that they'll succeed in becoming a multi-billion-dollar
industry. But it doesn't have to be likely, when your ROI is potentially so
high.

~~~
jallmann
> As for one strategy making more sense, you cannot simply assert that when
> you have no numbers to back that up.

I can't give numbers, because they are simply impossible to quantify at this
stage. (Note I said 2016, which is about the same time it'd take for Color to
ramp up to its full potential.) My point is, Color is a long shot.

> nor do I think it's particularly likely that they'll succeed in becoming a
> multi-billion-dollar industry. But it doesn't have to be likely, when your
> ROI is potentially so high.

"potential" is the weasel word here. You can't possibly begin to anticipate
ROI numbers for a particular investment at the stage Color is in. And you most
certainly don't pump $40 million in a company if you think it's unlikely
they'll succeed in becoming a multi-billion dollar industry.

This is all just a bit WTF-ish.

~~~
rmrm
in the bubble years of the late 90's there was a startup that received $500
million in seed funding. I only bring them up because even with all the
discussion around color I haven't seen them referenced (there might be others
like them as well, I just don't remember any).

In similarity to color, their initial valuation and largess of funding was due
to the history of their founders, and the perceived "hotness" of their target
market.

Still around, but have never managed to do much of anything.

[http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=zhne&ql=1](http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=zhne&ql=1)

------
Tycho
relax, it's just so they can send Groupon-style offers to people more likely
to want them (Groupon would be great... if I ever actually wanted spa
treatment, highlights, or weekend breaks)

on the other hand, suprised I haven't seen the obvious 'paedo/stalker threat'
brought up yet. it's not data mining you'd need to worry about, it's
individual predatory users

~~~
jerf
There's already relevant laws about such things. If I had to guess Color will
not be offered for minors to use right away, precisely because of those laws.
(At least, that's not something I'd implement before shipping out the MVP.)
And when it is, there will be controls for this sort of thing that have been
gone over with a fine-tooth comb by some expensive lawyers.

I understand what you're getting at, but I would submit this isn't the secret
thing that only a few people can see that will sink the product, it's a pretty
blindingly obvious thing that everybody including the Color team plainly sees.
If they do ship something that makes the "paedo/stalker threat" easy to
implement they'll deserve the resulting PR conflagration.

------
trickjarrett
How does one profit off of this data. Are there agencies which sell it, or is
it marketed to companies in some sort of package?

------
apedley
I was wondering why it received such a huge investment.

That`s brilliant :) Great post john.

------
ebaysucks
color & image recognition = decentralized police state

~~~
puredemo
Everyone else is big brother. Which is how it has always been, actually.

------
jasongullickson
I think if nothing else this is proof that if you have a clear way to generate
value (evil or not), there is large investment to be had for tech start-ups.

~~~
cosmicray
how exactly will they be able to get trademark exclusivity on this name ?
isn't this much more common than windows ever was ?

~~~
Rariel
Apparently it's already trademarked--they have the TM right next to the name
when you search it in the app store. I am really surprised by this...

~~~
yakto
"TM" means nothing in the U.S - anyone can slap "TM" on any product and claim
a "common law" trademark, and it'll be up to them to defend against complaints
and suits.

A "circle R", on the other hand, means that you have a federally-registered
trademark. Which, after a bit of research at USPTO.gov, it appears they have
(no surprise):

Word Mark COLOR, Goods and Services, IC 009. US 021 023 026 036 038. G & S:
computer application software for social networking services; computer
application software to facilitate social networking services by use of camera
firmware in mobile devices; computer application software for sending,
receiving, storing and organizing audiovisual, videographic and written data
by use of camera firmware in mobile devices; computer application software to
facilitate social networking services by use of location based data

IC 045. US 100 101. G & S: online social networking services; providing a web
site to facilitate social networking services by use of camera firmware and
geolocation software in the mobile devices of others

Serial Number 85222392, Filing Date January 20, 2011, Owner (APPLICANT)
Jackson Labs, Inc. CORPORATION DELAWARE 201 Hamilton Avenue Palo Alto
CALIFORNIA 94301, Attorney of Record Julia Spoor Gard

There are 3 other live trademarks for "Color," in the categories of Hair
Color, printed goods, and plastic display racks.

~~~
yakto
On March 4, they also registered "MULTI-LENS", Goods and Services, IC 009. US
021 023 026 036 038. G & S: computer application software for social
networking services; computer application software to facilitate social
networking services and access to news and media outlets by use of camera
firmware in mobile devices; computer application software for sending,
receiving, storing and organizing audiovisual, videographic and written data
by use of camera firmware in mobile devices; computer application software to
facilitate social networking services by use of location based data.

IC 045. US 100 101. G & S: online social networking services; providing a web
site to facilitate social networking services by use of camera firmware and
geolocation software in the mobile devices of others.

That's it for their trademarks, at least under the company name Jackson Labs,
Inc. Which leads me to believe that's the only product they've currently got
cooking.

------
marcamillion
Not to mention that most 'mobile' photos are 'geotagged' with the GPS
coordinates.

I think this 'data mining' revelation could just well be the 'death knell' ?

------
TheSwede75
"or filenames, meta-data, facial recognition dataming data, geo-data etc'

Yeah there sure is nothing there that 'marketers' could use right?

